# Las Matasones - SABI Sight 9 pt buck, doe, hogs, racoons, and rifle nilgai



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is a compliation of several hunts i have been on this year. lots of luck! Two deer from the same stand, two racoons and more. had some problems getting the record button hit in time on the jack rabbit and the pig shot was just too dark to show up. how bout peter rolling that nilgai?


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Awesome as usual...Great job and some nice shots..

brian


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

gracias


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some good shots--enjoyed ur vidi mang!


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Video*

It Rocks!!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

glad ya'll enjoyed


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Very entertaining!!! Very much enjoyed it! Great work!
Loved the music, I was cracking up, very dramatic!


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome video! thanks for sharing


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Very entertaining!!! Very much enjoyed it! Great work!
> Loved the music, I was cracking up, very dramatic!


my first go round, the music i used was the good, the bad and the ugly soundtrack. but youtube muted it due to copy right issues, but it was incredibly dramatic!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome compilation


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

GREAT VID !!!! :brew2: KEEPEM COMMING


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Whack Em!!! Good going!! Plus that Hispanic cultural video is a bonus!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great video. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That first bow hunter looks like a guy I know, Mike Butler.

Loved the video. Great Job!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

it was a lot of fun to make the video. glad people are digging the music too


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Dude, that was off da chancla! enjoyed it and have been inspired to do my own.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Me gusta mucho thank you very nice n clear video I will show it to my boys today.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

ruben f. said:


> Dude, that was off da chancla! enjoyed it and have been inspired to do my own.


it is definately a challenge to capture the hunt, but a fantastic way to remember it! good luck, and remember, if you get in the situation where you can't get the shot on camera, do what you can film it but error on the side of ground checking and still photos


----------

